# Another Earthquake? this time in Ok?



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Over at one of the facebook pages I hang out on they are all talking about the earthquake they just had in OK--any of our people down there feel it and are ya all okay?


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah was just reading in several places people reporting several quakes! Fox news is reporting a 5.6 that just happened too and felt in texas, alabama, arkansas, kansas etc. wow


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

I just read on another board I belong to that they got a 5.6. According to the same person, they got a 4.7 very early Saturday morning.

I've got a friend in OK, but he is probably sleeping at this time of night.

Bill


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, two guys on another forum, one from ne ok and one from n ark say they felt it. 

Jimmy


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's part of the story I just read:

"OKLAHOMA CITY (Reuters) - A 5.6 magnitude earthquake struck in Oklahoma late on Saturday evening, the U.S. Geological Survey said, and there were reports of damage in a county just east of Oklahoma City.

The quake was stronger than a tremor of 5.5 magnitude in 1952, which was the largest earthquake previously recorded in Oklahoma, according to the USGS."

This was on Yahoo news.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Earthquakes in diverse places....hmmm... rings a bell.

Do they have fault lines around there?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

North Texas, all quiet, nothing felt or noticed.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Emerald said:


> Over at one of the facebook pages I hang out on they are all talking about the earthquake they just had in OK--any of our people down there feel it and are ya all okay?


I'm over here in the Heart of OK. It was def creepy and scary. The big one we had awhile ago didn't phase me cuz I was half asleep. This one, I had just laid down. I didn't feel the one that happened that early morning, as I was sleeping in a tent on a camping trip. lol! Which was a reason I kinda panicked last night. My flashlights and things are strung out all over the house from packing and unpacking for my trip. When the house started shaking, my trusted flashlight in my nightstand was gone. Therefore, had me all astray. My husband woke up after I'd realized it wasn't the washer and dryer. He grabbed the baby and I woke up our other daughter, then ran outside. Hubby was looking in the sky, he swore it was a helicopter. lol! Proof that it was happening everywhere was soon assured with Facebook on my iPhone.

Probably the last time that that many things happen at the same time. Earthquake. Prisoner out and busted 2 mi from our house. Daylight savings time. The "big" game (no idea what that means since i don't watch sports. lol). Def a night to jot down in my memory book.  Everything's fine though. Heard of some roads buckling and some statues ruined or fallen from buildings, along with some nice foundation cracks here and there.

Also like to mention: afterwards, I went next door to check on my dad. He was online looking for To Go Bags. lol! He kept asking me if I had certain things in mine, then following his own answer up a few times with, Well you can live in your car for 3 days. rofl! So my Dad is putting BOB together today.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Personally, I'm comforted when there are small earthquakes in different places. They're releasing compression/tension on plates in mild amounts instead of building up to higher magnitudes.

They probably need some more along the Mississippi near Memphis.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

For the past nineteen years I have lived her in Enid, OK. which is in the Northern part of the state. Before that I lived in the Los Angeles area for thirty seven years so I am very familiar with Earthquakes.
I was in bed sleeping when the first Earthquake hit early Saturday. I was in bed sleeping and did not feel it.
I was watching TV when the 5.6 hit last night. Being an Eaqrthquake veteran I remained in my armchair and rode it out. The duration was only about 15 seconds which is the average time an Earthquake lasts.
My house is cinder blockand is around 80 to 100 years old. 
Fortunately there was no damage and nothing fell.
I have seen several news stories about damage and non was serious and even better news as far as I know there were no injuries.
Unless the building that you are in is collapsing stay inside.
Running out side is akin to hiding under a bridge during a tornado.
The vast majority of non-collapse injuries and deaths from Earthquakes are from people running out of a building and being struck by falling debris.
Standing in a doorway is also not a good idea as the door can swing wildly causing injuries.
A little about me:
34 years as a disaster specialst. I also teach and provide disaster preparedness.
22 years with the Red Cross. Degree in Fire Science (Firefighter training).
Completed Incident Command System (ICS) 100, 200, 300. Basic Disaster Life Support (BDLS). Member of the local disaster planing commitee. Member of the Local Emergency Planning Comitee (LEPC). The LEPC deals wth Haz-mat. 
If you have any questions on disaster preparedness feel free to contact me.

Jerry Brown


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

After the earthquake that happened a few months ago, my Hubby informed me that we shouldn't stay in the house since it's on piers and it would tumble if they gave out. That's always nice to hear after you built your house. lol! I thought it wouldn't be so bad since we don't have sheetrock in the main rooms, we have foam panels. Until I thought about it a little more and if the ceiling falls, we have no padding between us and the plywood full of roofing nails.  lol!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Spoke with our friends in Salisaw, OK and he said the sofa he was sitting on shifted 3" scared the heck out of him.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just had another earthquake!!! 4.7 in almost the same spot. This is getting freaky.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Come to think of it, we have not felt much of anything out here for some time. The very last one worth feeling was I think in 2000. Our whole place shifted around, we were in an upstairs apartment, the place had a severely sagging living room floor (we were above someone else)......Yikes.

When this region has not felt much in a while it actually concerns me more since the thought is it building up to something realy devastating?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

There is some belief and evidence the earthquake is being caused by fracturing shale oil extraction process.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

partdeux said:


> There is some belief and evidence the earthquake is being caused by fracturing shale oil extraction process.


While aspects of the process of hydraulic fracturing may sound like they could cause an earthquake, that's really not very likely -- the typical energy released in tremors triggered by fracking "is the equivalent to a gallon of milk falling off the kitchen counter". About 5 million gallons (17.5 kton)* of fluid are used to fracture a typical well. That's typically not nearly enough weight and pressure to cause more than a tiny tremor, but scientists are continuing to research the issue.

The magnitude 5.6 quake that rocked Oklahoma originated *three miles underground* had the power of 4000 *tons* of TNT (2500 times stronger than the 1995 Oklahoma City bombing or 25%-30% of the Hiroshima Bomb).

*weight of fluid, NOT explosive power


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I understand what you're saying, but there's been some anecdotal evidence of earthquakes after pumping liquids under pressure deep into the rocks. One of the theories that has been banded about, the liquid provide non existent lubricity to places it doesn't normally exist.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

just saw this today...



> Following seismic tremors in North-West England this Spring, the firm exploring for natural shale gas in the region has admitted that the disturbances were caused by the controversial exploration process of fracking.
> *source*


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

U.S. Government Confirms Link Between Earthquakes and Hydraulic Fracturing at Oil Price


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Are they searching in OK for oil?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Natural gas I think.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Woody said:


> U.S. Government Confirms Link Between Earthquakes and Hydraulic Fracturing at Oil Price


I wonder *if *it is in fact causing regular earthquakes *if *it might actually preventing a future 7+ earthquake by causing the naturually tension built up to be released? Just a thought... dont know what I think about this.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

partdeux said:


> just saw this today...


a 3.0 earthquake is equal to 480kg of TNT, smaller than this:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Woody said:


> U.S. Government Confirms Link Between Earthquakes and Hydraulic Fracturing at Oil Price


I trust the EPA about as much as I like contracting Ebola.

We detect, about 50 mine blasts (explosions) throughout the United States on any given business day. These blasts typically occur between noon and 6 PM local time Monday through Saturday. Of these, about two events per day are large enough that their location are noted and posted to a separate explosions listing.

# Earthquakes in USA from 2000-2011 (as of 11/09/2011) from magnitude 1-7

2000 -- 3342
2001 -- 3261
2002 -- 3876
2003 -- 3946
2004 -- 3550
2005 -- 3685
2006 -- 3783
2007 -- 3791
2008 -- 3618
2009 -- 4262
2010 -- 8493 
2011 -- 4215

90% are magnitude 3 or less, 95% are magnitude 4 or less, 99% are magnitude 5 or less...


----------

